# All Slavic: Apage, Satanas!



## Karton Realista

I would like to know how would you translate this phrase (I'm mostly interested in the first word) and say weather it is used in it's original form in your language. 
In Polish it's *Precz, Szatanie* and is used in it's original form in literature.


----------



## ahvalj

Russian: _изыди, Сатана! _The verb itself potentially exists (_изойти_), but is not used anymore in its direct sense, plus this Imperative form is archaic (the standard newer one is _изойди_).


----------



## Karton Realista

ahvalj said:


> изыди, Сатана!


Is Satan female in Russian??? 

Little addendum to the original post:
precz is not a verb, it's an exclamation, which is in Polish a separate part of speech. It's meaning is something like a vulgar "away!".


----------



## ahvalj

No, it simply follows the _a_-declension, like _mężczyzna_.


----------



## Karton Realista

ahvalj said:


> No, it simply follows the _a_-declension, like _mężczyzna_.


Ah, ok. Thx


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

*Odstup, Satane*

infinitive - odstoupit


----------



## ahvalj

I was replying from the iPad and couldn't mark the stress, so I am now fixing that:
_
изы́ди, Сатана́! 
(изойти́, изойди́).
_
The original Old Church Slavonic and Old East Slavic form is _изиди́, Со́тоно/jьzidí, Sótono!_


----------



## Lubella

in Ukrainian

згинь, Сатано! die, begone
геть, нечиста сило! go away, shoo


----------



## Panceltic

Slovene:

Poberi se! Proč od mene, satan!


----------



## Karton Realista

Lubella said:


> геть


Is геть an exclamation, verb or sth else? It looks interesting. 


Panceltic said:


> Poberi se


What does that mean? Is it separate from the rest of the phrase or just a part of it?


----------



## Panceltic

Karton Realista said:


> What does that mean? Is it separate from the rest of the phrase or just a part of it?



This is the direct quotation form the Bible. I am now comparing different translations, some use only "poberi se", others "proč od mene", and some "za menoj" (which sounds very strange).

"Poberi se!" is the imperative of "pobrati se". It means "go away, f**k off". It really is quite rude, though no actual rude words are being used. This meaning exists only in imperative. Otherwise, "pobrati se" means to pick oneself up.

"Proč od mene" = "away from me"

"Za menoj" = "behind me" (I suppose this is directly translated from "vade retro")


----------



## ahvalj

Karton Realista said:


> Is геть an exclamation, verb or sth else? It looks interesting.


That's an adverb of the same kind and meaning as the Polish _precz _or the Russian _прочь _and Slovene _proč_.


----------



## Karton Realista

Panceltic said:


> "Za menoj" = "behind me" (I suppose this is directly translated from "vade retro")


Isn't "za menoj!" also "follow me!"?
It looks to me like sb somehow reversed the meaning.


----------



## Panceltic

Yes, it can be understood this way. It simply means "behind me", so it's up to the listener to guess what verb is intended


----------



## Lubella

Karton Realista said:


> Is геть an exclamation, verb or sth else? It looks interesting.
> 
> What does that mean? Is it separate from the rest of the phrase or just a part of it?


 
it is an exclamation, It means "away" and the verb  (imperative) is implicit in this case, 
 go away!
 take him away, etc.


----------



## marco_2

Karton Realista said:


> Is геть an exclamation, verb or sth else? It looks interesting.



It's akin to Polish *het *and *hen*, now not so often used.


----------



## Karton Realista

marco_2 said:


> hen


Hen/het means very far. 
Pasuje tu jak pięść do nosa.


----------



## Lubella

забирайся геть away with you  precz, wynoś się stąd! -- here is an interjection

but as adverb it means also:
someplace
out 
far
very 
around
mostly it means away, like викидати геть  "to throw away"


----------



## marco_2

Karton Realista said:


> Hen/het means very far.
> Pasuje tu jak pięść do nosa.



*Het / hen *could mean not only distance, but also direction and it is _really _akin to Ukrainian _геть._


----------



## Karton Realista

marco_2 said:


> *Het / hen *could mean not only distance, but also direction and it is _really _akin to Ukrainian _геть._


Well, in some contexts yes, byt definitely not in this one. 
Hen, Szatanie?


----------



## marco_2

Karton Realista said:


> Well, in some contexts yes, byt definitely not in this one.
> Hen, Szatanie?


 In post #10 you asked if геть is an exclamation, verb or sth else and I replied that it is akin to Polish *het / hen *which means that these words have the same origin and not that we use them in contemporary Polish in the same meaning or context.


----------



## Karton Realista

marco_2 said:


> In post #10 you asked if геть is an exclamation, verb or sth else and I replied that it is akin to Polish *het / hen *which means that these words have the same origin and not that we use them in contemporary Polish in the same meaning or context.


Ok, doesn't matter.


----------



## Primomattino

Нет, не "изыди". "Изыди" это церковнославянская форма слова "выйди". А "апаго" - отойди. По-славянски "отыди". См. Евангелие от Матфея, 4:10, 16:23, откуда эта фраза и взята.


----------



## ahvalj

Primomattino said:


> Нет, не "изыди". "Изыди" это церковнославянская форма слова "выйди". А "апаго" - отойди. По-славянски "отыди". См. Евангелие от Матфея, 4:10, 16:23, откуда эта фраза и взята.


Но в реальной жизни используется «изыди» — ср. 2110 записей на «отыди, Сатана»: "отыди, сатана" - Google Search против 32200 на «изыди, Сатана»: "изыди, сатана" - Google Search _Геть,_ _precz _и _proč_ это ведь тоже «вон, прочь».


----------



## Primomattino

"Изыди" говорится, когда сатану изгоняют "из" кого-то одержимого. Да, это устойчивое выражение. Но к вопросу Karton Realista оно не относится. В евангельских отрывках, ОТКУДА И ПРИШЛО выражение "АПАГЕ САТАНАС", речь не идет об изгнании. В обоих случаях говорится четко и прямо: "отойди от меня". Человек спрашивает, как переводится греческая фраза "апаге Сатанас". Вот на это я и отвечаю: "отойди от меня, Сатана" (см. в русских изданиях Нового Завета). Если что, я в теме (27 лет служения в церкви, греческий изучал, Писание тоже).


----------



## Azori

Slovak:

Odstúp, Satan.


----------



## francisgranada

Karton Realista said:


> Pasuje tu jak pięść do nosa.


 

For curiosity, in some Slovak dialects _hen _means something like _there/over there_ and _het _means _away_.


----------



## nimak

*Macedonian:

Бегај, Сатано!* (Begaj, Satano!) ['bɛgaj 'satanɔ]
*бегај!* (begaj!) - _"run away!"_


----------



## Lychnidos

nimak said:


> *Macedonian:
> 
> Бегај, Сатано!* (Begaj, Satano!) ['bɛgaj 'satanɔ]
> *бегај!* (begaj!) - _"run away!"_



Or more commonly *Иш, Сатано, иш!
Иш! - *Shoo!


----------

